# How fast is USPS Priority Mail?



## my name is fake (Jun 30, 2006)

Let's say I order something from an online retailer on July 2nd, and I need to have the item by July 21st.

Going by USPS Priority Mail, is this possible?

Thanks.

edit: i forgot to mention, shipment is domestic USA, specifically Chicago.


----------



## geepondy (Jun 30, 2006)

They advertise 2-3 day service but not guaranteed. I've used the service a lot and find that the 2-3 day service is accurate most of the time but occasionally a package takes a bit longer, maybe a week or so and I've had two horror stories using the service in which the delivery took much longer. One of them arrived six weeks later and had all kinds of marking on the package about where it had been delivered to. My biggest gripe about the service is that unlike UPS or Fed-Ex, you can't track your order. They claim the service but it's very basic, only giving departure and arrive information and is slow to be updated.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 30, 2006)

Excluding Sundays/holidays, I've never had anything shipped USPS Priority and having it take longer than 3-4 days (usually 2-3 days), except one that came from Hawaii and took 5 or 6 days. UPS Ground usually takes 6-7 days. Slower, but you can track the progress if you're paranoid.

Unless it's delivered by mule, I don't think you have anything to worry about with any of the major package carriers with regards to delivery time in the span you're talking about.


----------



## Lightmeup (Jun 30, 2006)

I've had good luck with priority mail so far. Usually 2 or 3 days CONUS.


----------



## MScottz (Jun 30, 2006)

nvermind - edited


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jun 30, 2006)

my name is fake said:


> Let's say I order something from an online retailer on July 2nd, and I need to have the item by July 21st.
> 
> Going by USPS Priority Mail, is this possible?
> 
> ...



Almost always, within four days. Usually less.


----------



## yuandrew (Jun 30, 2006)

Usually for me, it's less than a week. Most of the time, I would say 3 or 4 days starting from the time the seller tells me that the item had been shipped.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 30, 2006)

It depends... bwaites and I have had 1 day transit times to a location across the US, but it takes 3 days for mail to reach us back and forth.

I've had 10 day delivery to Europe, and longer to Florida (this is First Class). Go figure...


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 30, 2006)

2 days for Texas, But if you are in LaLa land, Malaysia (Looking at your location)it will take a lot more than 2 days. Maybe global priority is what you are looking for.

AlexGT


----------



## my name is fake (Jun 30, 2006)

AlexGT said:


> 2 days for Texas, But if you are in LaLa land, Malaysia (Looking at your location)it will take a lot more than 2 days. Maybe global priority is what you are looking for.
> 
> AlexGT


 

HI Alex

Yes, am in Malaysia right now, but a relative of mine who lives in the US is coming back for a vacation and im ordering some stuff online to be shipped to his place, so he can bring it back for me ( saves $$$$$ on international shipping & custyom duties).


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jun 30, 2006)

I've probably sent 2000-3000 Priority mail packages and I avg 2 day ship times. I do live near a main distribution hub though.


----------



## geepondy (Jun 30, 2006)

V8toytruck, living near a distrubution center does seem to make a difference. I live in southern New England and mail letters to Northern New England. When I post from the local work PO which is near a distribution center, the letters and even packages often arrive the next day but when I post from my residence town which as the bird flies is closer to the destination, they never arrive the next day.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 30, 2006)

It has been working very well for the last couple months in post-K New Orleans. Often 3 days. It's interesting because our USPS has always been flakey here.


----------



## DO_U_C_DA_LITE (Jun 30, 2006)

I ship alot USPS Priority and I average 2-3 days. Remember, it is usually 2-3 days once the PO has it. Some retailers only ship on certain days, so that may add a few days to the trip.


----------



## 270winchester (Jul 1, 2006)

I have never had a Priority mail from the US, even from Alaska, that took longer that 3 days. All CONUS were under two days, I have ordered stuff from McGizmo that arrived the next day!!!(within California).


----------



## simbad (Jul 1, 2006)

I received more than 100 Global Priority Mail packages from the US in the last five years between me "flashaholic" and my wife´s jewelry business, all of them arrived here in Spain in no more than 7 days maximum, I received few of them in three days and only once I had a late delivery during Easter week when everything here is closed from Wednesday to the next Monday (amazing). That parcel was a Global Express Mail box that usually takes longer becuse of the tracking/scanning.
After UPS, FedEx, TNT, DHL or any other quick transporter but $25-40 range, GPM is the most reliable service, $5-9 flat envelope and less than 7 days transit.
If USPS/GPM works in Malaysia you will get it there before the 21st of July.


----------



## Norm (Jul 1, 2006)

My last package was 7 days to Australia.


----------



## RA40 (Jul 1, 2006)

For domestic stuff in the US, I send small stuff First Class. It is off maybe 1 day to the Priority shipments but usually arrives same time. Fed Ex has also been good for larger items. 

To Japan I send a variety of ways, Global Priority 5-7 days, Global Express (This comes with insurance and tacking for certain weight/sizes.) 3-5 days or a small shipping company strictly for US-Japan 5-7 days. USPS is $$ for boxed sized items. (A buddy -had- to have Quaker oatmeal so I sent one box and some chcocolate bars to him...cost was $43!!!) Weight was like 4#'s and delivery time was 4 days.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 31, 2018)

12 years later...I wish all my packages came UPS instead. Time after time USPS fails me. And for some reason, when I order from Zebralight, and PAY MORE for Priority, it gets lost or held up somewhere.

This last light I ordered really seems to like DISTRIBUTION CENTERS for some reason. 

*August 31, 2018, 4:05 am * 
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility 
ATLANTA-PEACHTREE GA DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
Your item arrived at our USPS facility in ATLANTA-PEACHTREE GA DISTRIBUTION CENTER on August 31, 2018 at 4:05 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination. 
 * August 30, 2018, 3:23 am * 
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility 
ATLANTA NORTH METRO DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
 * August 29, 2018, 12:06 am * 
Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility 
COPPELL TX DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
 * August 28, 2018, 10:51 pm * 
Accepted at USPS Origin Facility 
IRVING, TX 75038

Just worthless. Sitting in GA for two days doing nothing when it should have been here by now.


----------



## ven (Aug 31, 2018)

There just maybe tint snobs in USPS, ever thought your light might have been fondled


----------



## markr6 (Aug 31, 2018)

ven said:


> There just maybe tint snobs in USPS, ever thought your light might have been fondled



They're swapping it out with a greenie!


----------



## ven (Aug 31, 2018)

markr6 said:


> They're swapping it out with a greenie!




:laughing: you bet ya


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 31, 2018)

There is usually no issue with bumping an old thread, but in this case we do have more appropriate (& more current) thread on this topic; feel free to repost there.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?414553-Carrier-Rants

Old thread closed; was a specific inquiry and has served its purpose.


----------

